# how much to feed a 2 month old



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

I have been feeding her 2 cups a day and she has been satisfied, until a few days ago. Lately she has been bringing me her empty bowl like she is saying daddy feed me. I have bumped her up to 2 1/2 cups. I want her to stay lean, but I also understand she is growing. She eats twice a day since I am at work and can't feed her during the day. How much food does everyone in here feed their puppies? I am feeding her Blue Buffalo puppy.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Mine eat a cup and a half in the morning and the same at night. One is 8 weeks approx and the other is 11 weeks approx. They usually know when to stop and will not overeat. Sometimes I put their bowl away and there is still a cup or so left behind. Idk that this is really the best for them, but if I know I'm going to have a longer work day I will soak their food with goat milk to keep them full longer.


----------

